# Would you ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Allow your dog to be in a commercial for a food that you do NOT think is good?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If I wouldn’t actually FEED my dogs a certain food then I wouldn’t let my dog ‘endorse’ it by being in a commercial for it.

If people see the commercial and then see my dogs – they might think my dogs look the way they do because of that food.

I just couldn’t do it.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmmm, probably not, but







how much money would it pay?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I would have to agree with you Lauri, If I don't feed the food I woudln't be in the commercial for it.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Good question. See, the thing is that to the general public most GSD look the same. I might consider it in that regard. I wouldnt let them use her name...not too many GSDs named Mandalay out there. Not that I have met anyway.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Who cares!!!!! he/she would be on tv!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

100% AGREE with Laurie!


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Superpup100% AGREE with Laurie!


Ditto!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf I wouldn’t actually FEED my dogs a certain food then I wouldn’t let my dog ‘endorse’ it by being in a commercial for it.
> 
> If people see the commercial and then see my dogs – they might think my dogs look the way they do because of that food.
> 
> I just couldn’t do it.


me either. My dogs are happy and healthy on a certain food. It would be false advertising for them to be running around with their great coats and nice muscle in say a Purina One commercial - unless we could go back in time to when Morgan ate that crap and it turned her into a blob.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf I wouldn’t actually FEED my dogs a certain food then I wouldn’t let my dog ‘endorse’ it by being in a commercial for it.
> 
> If people see the commercial and then see my dogs – they might think my dogs look the way they do because of that food.
> 
> I just couldn’t do it.


Agree even though I could use the money I would not do it unless I believed in the food and if Jesse was truly on it.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I also agree with Lauri. I wouldn't do the commercial if I did not feed it to my boys.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, **** yeah. 
Suppose I ask one of my dogs if they would appear in a commercial for X dogfood. The dog would ask me how much money would I make? 

Think about how to spend the money for medical care, food, and various expenses. No the dog does not need a diamond studded collar, but think of the raw meat one could buy with that sort of money.







I think all my dogs would step up and say take a picture of me!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Absolutely not. 
I agree with the poster that said it is "false advertising". I have had plenty of folks comment on my dogs coats and condition, vand ask what they are fed. Having a dog that eats food "A", but being in a commercial for food "X" would make "Joe Public" think that their dogs coats would look like that if they ate food "X", when in fact the "spokes dog" isn't even eating that.

Sure the money would be nice, but "tricking" the public isn't worth it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on how much money I guess. When I see dog food commercials on TV I always snort about the dogs probably not ever eating that kibble. So yeah I might do it if there was a good chunk of change involved. If people actually pick their kibbles based on TV commercials that's their prerogative. Pretty much everything is "false" advertising these days.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I keep thinking about this thread and wondering, has anyone ever seen a tv commercial for decent quality kibble?



> Originally Posted By: LiesjeIf people actually pick their kibbles based on TV commercials that's their prerogative.


that and coupons in the sunday paper. When Bobby got hurt, my sister (CPA MBA CHEAPEY-A) brought me some dog food coupons in her unusual way of trying to be helpful. She hasn't ever had a dog that didn't live with my parents. Yet, according to the advertising, my otherwise intelligent sister thought Beniful was quality kibble.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I had to vote no.. GOd knows i need hte money right now but i wouldn't let my dogs be in any commercial to endorse anything i didnt' believe in. 

My babies eat Raw and i'm proud of it lol.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'll not know unless I get an offer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no, raw fed and they look so good on it!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf I wouldn’t actually FEED my dogs a certain food then I wouldn’t let my dog ‘endorse’ it by being in a commercial for it.
> 
> If people see the commercial and then see my dogs – they might think my dogs look the way they do because of that food.
> 
> I just couldn’t do it.


who cares what ppl think?? and who is going to recognize ur dog on the street and say "hey that dog was in the 'IAMS' commercial?" would u recognize the chihuaha(sp) that does the Taco Bell commercials if u saw him or the little goldens that do the purina commercials?? heck as long as i wasnt feeding my dogs the food that i didnt agree with i would do the commercial. 

actually this comes to me wanting to ask u this quesition..do u judge ppl on what they feed there dogs?? or would u jump in and tell them how not good a food is for there dogs??

remember, dont believe anything u hear and only half of what u see..

would u suppose that the GSD that is at the top of the forum page is fed eukanuba?? nobody hear will agree that eukanuba is a 6 star dog food but yet the creators of the forum advertise the food


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

A big no from me too! I spend alot of money on dog food. I love the way they look and feel. If some of these places want to mislead people by showing healthy dogs implying they eat cheap stuff I wouldn't want to be part of it.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I voted "yes..for the fame and glory!"

I would get a huge kick out of seeing my dog in print. I used to train with someone whose Ambull was in a Mountain Dew ad. I would totally do it! Recently, I went to an informational seminar by these people : Barking Hills - Animal Allstars 

The only reason I didn't follow thru with it was because they do not allow you to handle your own dog or to even come to the job. They required that you dropped your dog off to them in the early morning or the night before a job. You had to make sure your dog was groomed and bathed the night before and you might not get your dog back that day. There is NO way I am turning my dog over to someone I don't know to take to a shoot (or into NYC to do Saturday Night Live) without me! Contrary to popular belief, the pay is NOT good. They told me about $100 a day for the dog and your travel (dropping the dog off/picking up) and grooming are not covered.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've done it... twice. For the money.

The first time it was no really "my dog" but my SAR team. And it definitively worted it, they gave us 10 bags of 18 kgs. of food monthly for one year and more important, THIS 
It was suppssed to be against the contract, but we actually sold most of that food.

And later, with my Border Collie we worked on a TV sitcom. After I signed the contract they were sponsored by a really crappy food. Not that it would have mattered anyway, I confess, the pay was Very Good. If once or twice a month the dog Food company ould ask for the dog being seen eating that food, it wouldn't kill her. I used to hide chiken pieces in the food anyways


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Nope I wouldn't endorse it. Just like if I am in a commericial and it was for something that I didn't enjoy or like, I could not do it either.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would do it because essentially I'm a cretin and it's all about the money . The thing is while I buy my dogs Taste of The Wild at a whopping 40.00 a bag price, they would eat kibbles and bits with just as much enthusiasm, **** they eat horse poop. The bottom line is I would not be letting my dogs endorse any thing harmful, but this is hardly the situation here.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would do it because essentially I'm a cretin and it's all about the money . The thing is while I buy my dogs Taste of The Wild at a whopping 40.00 a bag , they would eat kibbles and bits with just as much enthusiasm, **** they eat horse poop. The bottom line is I would not be letting my dogs endorse any thing harmful, but this is hardly the situation here.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I feed raw and want to promote that diet. I could in good conscience promote certain holistic kibbles but would need to sneak in a feed raw meat statement.


----------

